# A test of my patience leads to a very satisfying outcome.



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

It's a great looking saw,,, but it needs a Garnet and Gold paint scheme.. GO NOLES!!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

that is one great saw. its cool that it has a riving knife too. always wanted one of those. i know what you mean about holes not lining up. i got a shed once and none of the holes lined up. i had to drill all my own. thanks for the post!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is both a nice review and a nice saw as well. I have a new saw on my wish list and right now it is a toss up between the PM2000 and a Sawstop.

Thanks for the post. And enjoy your new toy.


----------



## FloridaUFGator (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, I was looking at the Saw Stop as well. I was very close to buying one but couldn't justify the extra $1500. It is also a great saw. Do I wish I bought one of those instead? Sometimes, but only for the safety feature. Not because this saw is deficient anywhere else. I think the biggest reason I have continued with Powermatic is because of their customer service (and of course quality). They have been around forever and I know they will be around long after I retire so I feel confident that this saw will live on past my needs. I don't know the same for the Saw Stop company.


----------



## FloridaUFGator (May 31, 2007)

WoodRat - believe it or not you can get it in Garnet and Gold (although that would look very ugly. Orange and Blue would be so much more attractive 

Check out this site: http://www.powermaticcustoms.com/


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Ah, someday when I grow up…

Thanks for the review!


----------



## FloridaUFGator (May 31, 2007)

Great video. I notice yours is a bit newer than mine. Mine was a first generation. Since then they upgraded the fence and changed the gearing system on the wheels. Glad you like your saw. It is superb.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

FloridaUFGator

I am very keen to own PM 2000. At $2,300 for a good quality TS like this one ,I consider reasonable.
Ive been searching for this machine in UK and AU stores , but never find one.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## SteveV (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, for the money I would hope to see an easier installation. I went with a Steel City for $1400 and the install was petty good. My only issue was with the directions not the fit and finish. So I think that is worth $1000 in savings. I would love to own a PM2000 but I'm not quite sure why! Maybe its just the name "Powermatic" because my saw is great and cuts through everything! Why are these saws so expensive? Then there is the Saw Stop for almost $4000. Sheesh nice saw but come on and yes, I have cut the end of my thumb off and still won't be held hostage for almost $4K.


----------



## RajinCajun (Apr 4, 2009)

I bought a PM2000 last year. It is a wonderful saw. Probably capable of greater accuracy than I am able to take advantage of…
But related to your comments about "Customer Service - Absolutely phenomenal…You describe a problem. They figure out what is wrong and ship you the replacement immediately." 
That has NOT been my experience. My saw's motor stopped working last week, and I've been getting the run-around from WHM. They've advised me to disassemble the motor and they will talk me through it. I don't know anything about electric motors, and don't want to try my hand at being a technician at this point in my life. Seems like I'm SOL, because they won't arrange field service. 
My idea of warranty coverage on a saw that's less than a year old is someone to come out and fix it. If my washing machine breaks, that's what happens. My crappy old Craftsman saw needed repair outside of warranty, and I had no problem getting someone out to work on it.
My question is: is this the standard for shop equipment? Do-it-yourself warranty repair?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review.


----------

